# Having difficulty finding



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Having just joined I'm having difficulty finding information using the search function. I'm looking for anyone that has an Autosleeper Suffolk, looking for someone with a Mercedes Automatic (as I'm considering buyint this combination), looking for information about reserving a pitch if going out for the day (is this the done thing and how ?)
I feel I'm putting in relevant search strings but not getting anywhere....help !


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm no expert but if in the search field you type it like this mercedes + automatic it may help. The plus sign tells the search engine that all words must be in the thread and not just one of them....reducing the number of irrelevant threads that can come up. Make sense? 

:? :lol: 

Other than that...I can't help but I'm sure someone else will be along soon that knows a lot more than me!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Are you using the simple or advanced search?
Rather than entering your search string in the text box at the top of the page, click on the magnifying glass icon which will take you here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-search.html


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Gaspode that has certainly helped. Doh !


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Suffolkmerc

If on hook-up you can leave your ehu wire on the post and lead it to the pitch so its obviously in use - I've never had one pinched. If not on hook up leave a sign, make sure its well fixed, or a bit of kit - the ubiquitous and most useful bucket can be used for this purpose (use of bucket no. 37  ). Folks often leave levelling ramps, chairs bbq's - you name it. This doesn't stop some people removing kit and claiming pitch as reportrd on this site from time to time, but the vast majority respect these claims.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have a little sign in the shape of a motorhome (eBay) with our Reg No. on it.
We stick this in the ground at the front of the pitch.
This has always worked for us 




Edited for spelling.


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks to all, will probably go for the ebay sign with reg. 

cheers - Steve


----------

